# Williamson County EMS is Hiring Paramedics



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello,

Williamson County EMS in Central Texas(just above Austin) is currently accepting applications for a Feb. hiring process.

Williamson County EMS is a 3rd service EMS agency in Central Texas that Operates 16 Ambulances spread throughout our 1,182sq mile coverage area. Williamson County EMS is the sole provider of 911 service for the entire county, and have been in service since 1975. 

We offer excellent Pay, Great Retirement(TCDRS), Medical/Dental/Vision, Paid in house CEs, as well as LTD and Life insurance.

You can PM me with any questions or call the recruitment line at 512-801-8700, also feel free to ask any questions in open forum.

Williamson County EMS is an all Paramedic agency

www.wilco.org and www.wilcoems.org 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QAzZUo_LGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medictinysc (Dec 24, 2012)

Does Williamson county offer any relocation assistance?  How are the benefits?


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

medictinysc said:


> Does Williamson county offer any relocation assistance?  How are the benefits?



Williamson County does not offer relocation assistance, benefits are great.

Follow the link below to review the list

http://wilco.org/CountyDepartments/...nefits/tabid/2031/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Our greatest benefit is our retirement, we have a very generous retirement plan.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

Please be sure to select the Field Paramedic opening and not the Jail Medic opening when applying, as those are two separate departments.

Field Paramedic(EMS) Jail Medic(sheriff)

Thank you,


----------



## terrible one (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the post Fish. Approximately how often do they hire? How long is the process? For out of state applicants is reciprocity required before submitting an app? 
Thanks again


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

Williamson County hires twice a year, you do not have to have your state cert to apply. But you do need to have it by the time the Academy starts, which historically has been about a month and a half after the hiring process. Our hiring process consist of submitting an app, and then passing an online personality profile. Once you have passed the online personality profile you will be invited to sit for the written test, once passed you are invited back to the next day which is scenarios testing, once passed you are invited back the next day for interviews. If all of these are passed you will be put through a background, reference, and drug check. Then a conditional offer of employement.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks fish


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 26, 2012)

How do they view newer paramedics?


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> How do they view newer paramedics?



New or Newer Paramedics are Welcome, The Academies each time around seem to be 25% Veteran Paramedics, 75% New Paramedics. There are two Colleges that have Paramedic programs in the area, so Williamson County gets a lot of New Medic applicants.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

Ride outs are available for those who want to see the system first hand prior to applying


----------



## recruiter1 (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

The Application Deadline for the Feb. hiring process is Feb. 14th!


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 29, 2013)

They're still accepting apps!? Damn. Thought since I got a test date they would be long done with accepting applications. Oh well. Still hope for the best!


----------

